# Pasar un esquema de Eagle a PDF



## Zani (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola a todos! tengo un problema que no se como solucionar, necesito pasar un esquema de un circuito que he hecho con el eagle a pdf. El esquema es grande así que lo que hice fue ponerlo en un tamaño que se viese entero, copie la pantalla y luego en el paint lo recorte y lo pase al pdf...pero el resultado de eso ha sido una cutrada,se ve muy mal pero no encuentro otra forma de poder pasar el esquema de una manera razonable. ¿¿Alguien sabe que puedo hacer??lo necesito con urgencia!! Gracias por leerlo!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 9, 2007)

bajate este PDF Creator plus mira en mocosoft

Se trata de una aplicacion para "imprimir" en PDF y JPG y por tanto sirve para casi todo, como por ejemplo web...

Una vez instalado solo le debes decir al eagle imprimir y seleccionar la impresora PDF Creator y ya esta-


----------



## Zani (Abr 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias,pero he hecho lo que me has dicho pero me sale un folio en blanco :s a ver lo seguiré intentando


----------



## Zani (Abr 9, 2007)

Ya por lo menos hace algo mas,pero me lo amontona todo al filillo del folio y no se ve nada, ¿porqué puede ser?¿Alguien lo sabe?Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 9, 2007)

yo utilizo el dopdf (freeware)


----------



## Zani (Abr 10, 2007)

También me he bajado ese, pero me sigue haciendo la copia en blanco, no se si es que yo algún parámetro lo pongo mal o no se! jejeje


----------



## Zani (Abr 10, 2007)

Ya lo he conseguido! pero ahora los valores y las referencias no me salen!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

Siento no poderte ayudar, a mi me funciona.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 10, 2007)

tal vez hayas/tengas desahabiltado algunas opciones en Eagle. Yo no tengo problemas con el dopdf. Sigue checando.


----------



## Jhonba (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola ya pase mi circuito de eagle a pdf el problema es que las medidas son diferentes (en pdf es mas pequeño) alguien me podria decir como solucionar mi problema?


----------



## electroconico (Abr 17, 2011)

Revisa la escala del eagle y del pdf.

Te recomiendo que en el eagle pongas una regleta así cuando imprimas solo ajustas la escala del pdf si no esta al 100%

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonba (Abr 17, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta pero será que me puede indicar como saca la regleta de eagle.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 17, 2011)

Zani dijo:


> Ya lo he conseguido! pero ahora los valores y las referencias no me salen!



Fíjate bien que las capas (Layers) que quieres que se vean, estén debidamente seleccionadas.

Para imprimir en PDF con más facilidad, primero exporta el dibujo a imagen: "file>export>image Luego de tenerlo en formato imagen, lo imprimes con cualquiera de los convertidores de impresión que ya tienes, directamente a PDF.

Suerte:


----------

